# Somw thought that I was crazy...



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Some may remember my idea a month or so ago about finding an old pontoon boat and turning it into a floundering rig, well I did it. I found a near totaled by the hurricane boat with a blown Mercury 50, all the railing was either missing, patched, or bent to hell and back. Well after about a $1000.00, alot of sweat and lots of help from a great friend (Ray Flowers) it's ready for it's first gigging trip tonight! We build new railing covered with aluminum diamond plate, build a removable light platform and made a generator mount, mounted six 150 watt HPS lights, and a trolling motor.

Got Lumens?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that looks pretty neat...good fabricating on ya'lls part...good luck tonight and hope you get a bunch...


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks great. I'll be interested in how it does.

:toast


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

impressive!


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks Great!!! hope to see a report and :takephoto tomorrow!!!


----------



## jbondu1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Bad ASSRIG MAN, GOOD LUCK TONIGHT, CALL ME TOMOROW,Jay. clap:bowdown


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

Pimp My Flounder Rig

How well do you think it will pole?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks Great (all the Fab work and the lay out) I only concern would be how shallow it will go.

Looks likeyou've got room for a few and if you get tried or your waitin on the tide to change just lay down and take a nap.

Let us know how it work out .


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I remember your post. Good luck with your boat. I wouldnt leave that generator on the platform while running the boat. The salt water overspray will eat that thing up.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the positive replies! As far as poling it, it may be a little tough. The draft is around 10 inches. I'm hoping the generator mount will behigh enough, if you notice it has not be welded there yet until I'm certain it will work.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like it will kill some flounder to me, Good job :clap

I'm with MR on putting the gen. up higher. Where it's at you want have to hear it as much but it's going to take a bath every time you go out.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great looking rig. Nice job. 



:usaflag


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice rig hope you get your share of flatties post the pics and report


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I bet you are on the water right now lighting it up!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Well it's 230 in the morning, and just got in from trying it out for the first time. We only seen one flatty and it got away from my brother in law. Missed a couple mullet and was ran off by the military for getting to close to Brunson Field! The set upworked way better than expected except for the generator platform (Midnight Rider and Murphy Law ya'll were right on the money). The generator is a very simple fix and will be taken care of by Thursday night. 

P.S. A coleman generator will still run even with a air filter soaked in salt water.:reallycrying


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I bet you got ran off by the care taker at Bronson field. Sorry to here I was right about the platform. I had a pontoon boat once and can remember looking back there while underway and how the toons sliced the water up into that area. Good luck again tonight if you go...... I may go myself.... Just watching the 6am channel 3 news and the weather is calling for south winds this evening @ 15-20. I hope there wrong.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Remember your post well. Very nice job. Add sides around the gen, and why the lock?:banghead:banghead:banghead

There is ONE thing that I saw and you might want to modify it, and it is the angle iron/angle aluminum on the side on the bow. You might want to round it off (curve) just in case someone decides to go for an unexpected swim.:banghead


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

well atleast you got to get out there and test out your new boat! youll get the kinks worked out of it and start gettin a "mess" of flounder!


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Tell us a little more about your lights.

Are the ballast HPF or NPF?

Are you satisfied with the lumens of the 6 HPS's?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *2112 (6/5/2008)*Tell us a little more about your lights.
> 
> Are the ballast HPF or NPF?
> 
> Are you satisfied with the lumens of the 6 HPS's?


 

I don't about the ballast being HPF or NPF, I'm not even sure what that means. Myself and both of my passengers were more than impressed with the quality and amount of light from the HPS's. Perdido bay was nasty with the hurricane force south wind and we could still see good in 2.5 feet of water. I had never seen the HPS lights in action until last night and would have to recommend them to others.The only down side to them is the current they draw heating up.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

do you turn on all your lights at one time? just wondering. seems you would have to just do a few at a time to keep from drawing too many amps from the generator.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

HPF= hi power factor

NPF=normal power factor

HPF's are supposed to be much more energy effiecient in start up and continuious run allowing more watts to be used on any given genny. The down side is they are twice the price and 3x the weight

The quality of the home project looks great. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (6/5/2008)*do you turn on all your lights at one time? just wondering. seems you would have to just do a few at a time to keep from drawing too many amps from the generator.


They are wired in pairs, the first 2 pairs and the 5th light fire fine. No matter how you plug them in the last light will not fire unless you unplug a pair that is already hot then plug them back in.


----------

